# Création d'"alias" / "raccourci" sous Linux



## Combo (13 Avril 2006)

Salut. 

Je suis à la recherche d'information concernant la création d'alias ou de raccourci pour accéder à un répertoire sous Linux, tout dépend du terme utilisé.   

Je m'explique : j'ai 2 disques externe branchés sur mon serveur et j'aimerais créer des alias de répertoire sur le premier pour accéder au second en toute transparence pour l'utilisateur, un peu comme les raccourcis sous Windows et les alias sous Mac OSX. Ainsi, mes 2 disques ne feraient en sorte plus qu'un. 

Comment faire cela? Merci d'avance.


----------



## canibal (13 Avril 2006)

Tu fais un magnifique ">man ln"
En fait tu tape ln -s monnomdefile /mnt/NomGeneriqueDeTonDD/

et voilà
dans ton répertoire courant tu auras un joli racourcit (lien) pour aller vers ton disque dur (qui doit etre monter bien évidemmen// sinon on passe par la joyeuse série des mount cf. man mount)


----------



## tatouille (13 Avril 2006)

Combo a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Je suis à la recherche d'information concernant la création d'alias ou de raccourci pour accéder à un répertoire sous Linux, tout dépend du terme utilisé.
> 
> ...


tu recherches le terme symbolic link
ou symlink 

il ya deux type "d'alias" sous OSX : les posix compliant : symlink (comme sous linux)
et les alias du finder qui sont considérés par le systeme de fichier comme de simple fichier
( ils le sont dailleurs ce ne sont que des representation pour le mvc finder )

ln -s(f) source target 
ln -s /Volumes/* .

ln -s /usr/local $HOME/Desktop/MyUnixLocal


----------



## Combo (13 Avril 2006)

Ok merci beaucoup!

Dans mon cas, ce serait plutot des liens POSIX qu'il me faudrait si j'ai bien compris car je voudrais que ce soit accessible par FTP en multi-plateforme ou par SAMBA en réseau local.

J'ai tenté la commande mais je n'ai pas eu de résultat.

Cas concret : j'ai un répertoire /mnt/data/files que j'aimerais lier dans /mnt/xtense/ftp/, j'ai tapé la commande suivante : ln -s /mnt/xtense/ftp/files/ /mnt/data/files en me placant dans /mnt/data, la commande s'exécute sans erreur mais je ne vois aucun lien vers files dans /mnt/xtense/ftp/ dans le terminal sous SSH ou via le partage SAMBA de mon disque data dans le Finder.

Comment y remédier?

Merci!


----------



## tatouille (13 Avril 2006)

Combo a dit:
			
		

> Ok merci beaucoup!
> 
> Dans mon cas, ce serait plutot des liens POSIX qu'il me faudrait si j'ai bien compris car je voudrais que ce soit accessible par FTP en multi-plateforme ou par SAMBA en réseau local.
> 
> ...


 non il est autre part find /mnt -name "files"
tu as besoin des droit suffisant pour écrire aussi

édites /etc/sudoers et mets ton user ou ton grp %

ln -s /mnt/xtense/ftp/files /mnt/data


----------



## Combo (13 Avril 2006)

En effet, j'ai fait une boulette!

find /mnt -name "files" m'affiche :
/mnt/data/files
/mnt/data/files/files

J'ai donc créé le lien dans le répertoire lui-même, mais il ne s'affiche pas dans le partage SAMBA dans le Finder. Comment le supprimer?

Aussi, j'ai édité le fichier /etc/sudoers, voici son contenu :
# /etc/sudoers
#
# This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root.
#
# See the man page for details on how to write a sudoers file.
#

# Host alias specification

# User alias specification

# Cmnd alias specification

# User privilege specification
root    ALL=(ALL) ALL

Que dois-je rajouter pour avoir les droits?

Merci.


----------



## Combo (13 Avril 2006)

Aussi pour mon cas concret, n'est-ce pas plutot *ln -s /mnt/xtense/ftp/files /mnt/data/files* que je dois taper au lieu de *ln -s /mnt/xtense/ftp/files /mnt/data*?

Merci de ton aide!


----------



## Combo (13 Avril 2006)

Bon j'ai finalement réussi à créer un lien! J'ai un répertoire test dans /mnt/data/ et je l'affiche en tant que =TEST= dans /mnt/xtense/ftp

J'y accède sans problème depuis le Finder de Mac OSX ou l'explorateur Windows, mais j'ai des souçis en FTP : le fichier est noté *lrwxrwxrwx* et n'est pas navigable alors que les autres répertoires sont notés *drwxr-xr-x*.

J'ai tenté de modifier les droits en tapant la commande chmod -R rwxr-xr-x /mnt/xtense/ftp/=TEST= mais un message d'erreur m'indique que ma chaîne de mode est invalide.

Comment y remédier? Merci beaucoup!


----------



## tatouille (14 Avril 2006)

cela depends de ton ton serveur ftp
si il authorise follow symlic
mais dans ton cas prefere un chroot au lieu de hardlinker

c'est beaucoup plus secure

pour ce qui est de sudo

%mongroup ALL=(ALL) ALL a tout les droits
monuser ALL=(ALL) ALL a tout les droits

monuser ALL=(ALL)  NOPASSWD: ALL a tout les droits et n'a pas besoin de taper son password

note que sudo diffère un peu suivant les platformes il existe bien sur beaucoup d'autres combinaisons
d'options

pour ton cv regarde ici bale.fr ou la fr.lolix.org


----------



## Combo (14 Avril 2006)

Je viens de regarder le man de chroot et je ne vois comment je peux m'en servir dans mon cas...  

Aussi, j'ai trouvé des infos à propos de mon serveur sur les symbolic links : Symbolic links can be followed when users are chrooted, even when they are pointing out of the chroot jail. This unique feature makes shared content easy to set up. Mon serveur est Pure-ftpd avec le module mysql. Mes users sont chrooted puisqu'ils ne peuvent pas se déplacer dans d'autres répertoires que ceux contenus dans mon FTP. Mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'exemple sur la façon de paramétrer ces symbolic links...

J'ai aussi tenter de changer les droits directement sur le répertoire ciblé "=TEST=" mais ça ne change rien...

Une idée? Merci.


----------



## tatouille (14 Avril 2006)

Combo a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de regarder le man de chroot et je ne vois comment je peux m'en servir dans mon cas...
> 
> Aussi, j'ai trouvé des infos à propos de mon serveur sur les symbolic links : Symbolic links can be followed when users are chrooted, even when they are pointing out of the chroot jail. This unique feature makes shared content easy to set up. Mon serveur est Pure-ftpd avec le module mysql. Mes users sont chrooted puisqu'ils ne peuvent pas se déplacer dans d'autres répertoires que ceux contenus dans mon FTP. Mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'exemple sur la façon de paramétrer ces symbolic links...
> 
> ...


oui le chroot c'est le server qui s'en sert 

si tu veux qu'un symlink soit suivi il doit etre au dessus de la racine du chroot

/mnt/data/ftp_users/oneuser_home

le oneuser_home représentera le donc / du user 

si il y a une symlink dans son home qui pointe sur /mnt/data/elsewhere

tu comprendras que cela ne peut pas marcher
cela correspond à :
/mnt/data/ftp_users/oneuser_home/mnt/data/elsewhere

so [SIZE=-1]*Symbolic links* can be followed when users are chrooted[/SIZE]


----------



## Combo (14 Avril 2006)

Désolé mais je capte pas...

Dans mon cas mes users sont bien chrooté donc d'après la doc ça devrait fonctionner n'est-ce pas?

Je récapitule :
1- j'ai créé un répertoire "test" dans mon second disque sur "/mnt/data"
2- j'ai créé un lien vers "test" nommé "=TEST=" dans mon premier disque "/mnt/xtense/ftp"
3- j'accède sans problème au répertoire lié "/mnt/xtense/ftp/=TEST=" depuis le Finder, l'explorateur Windows ou connecter en SSH sur mon serveur depuis le terminal de Mac OSX.
4- mais l'accès à "=TEST=" est refusé par FTP. Par défaut j'accède au répertoire "/mnt/xtense/ftp" lorsque je me connecte.

Je joins une capture d'écran de Transmit qui affiche les droits sur chaque répertoire et même le répertoire qui est linké sur "=TEST=".

Donc quelles commandes dois-je taper pour que l'accès à "=TEST=" soit autorisé par FTP?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## LeVraiManuMan (8 Janvier 2010)

tatouille a dit:


> oui le chroot c'est le server qui s'en sert
> 
> si tu veux qu'un symlink soit suivi il doit etre au dessus de la racine du chroot
> 
> ...



Bonjour à tous,
Je suis nouveau et je viens de tomber sur cette discussion qui date mais qui correspond parfaitement à mon pb du moment.
Je souhaite partager un DD ext via un compte user sous pureFTPd. Pour ce faire j'ai créer un symbilc link d'un dossier sur le DD ext via le terminal, mais ça donne rien -> en FTP le link est bien là mais ne mène sur rien.
Alors "so [SIZE=-1]*Symbolic links* can be followed when users are chrooted[/SIZE][/QUOTE]"
C'est sûr ? Y'a pas une combine ?
D'avance merci bcq


----------

